# Takes all sorts....



## Medvedya (Feb 18, 2005)

........to make a world.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3948329.stm


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

So it's true! Ours isn't the only whacked out navy in the world!  Sounds like something _we'd_ allow!

Umm...just what kind of technician is he, I wonder?


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 18, 2005)

I think he used to work on communications, but they had to transfer him to radar work after he kept using this to hail nearby ships.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

Ooookeeeee!

Radar tech! Figures!


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 18, 2005)

Remember this? If she is a pretty one and we can all watch as well, then maybe he has the right idea!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

He'd better hope so!


----------

